# Bear bows, how old?



## RON WAITS

*DATING YOUR FRED BEAR BOW*

There are several features and changes that were made to the bear bows over the years that will help narrow the age of your bow or your potential investment.


*1. The Serial Number:* These bows usually have, what appears to be a hand  inscription on one of the limbs that gives a serial number along with the length and pull weight of the bow. This serial number works very well for dating Bear Bows from 1965-1969 when the first digit of the serial number is the year of manufacture.

      For example, a serial number of *5*L212 would be a 1965 Bow.

Prior to 1965, the serial numbers for all Bear bows were started over every month, making these bows almost impossible to date by serial number alone. The "K" series of serial numbers (for example KZ9672) were started in 1970.


*2. Patent Mark: *Most of the BEAR Bows we have sold have the logo and the US Patents printed on it along with the date of CANADA 1953. This date that is printed on all bows made between 1953 and 1972 is simply the date of the patent for a working recurve limb and has nothing to do with the actual model year.


*   3. Decals & Silkscreening:* In 1948 the small Running Bear decal was first and then was replaced by the large Standing Bear decal in mid-1953. The large Standing Bear decal also has the words "Glass Powered Bow" under the Standing Bear.

The large Standing Bear decal was used until 1955 when it was replaced with silk-screening the identification on the bows. By 1956 the silk-screening appeared on all bows.


*   4. All Wood vs Laminate:*  If your bow is ALL wood (no laminations of any kind) then your bow had to be made before the mass productions beginning in 1949.


If the ALL wood bow has a stamp that reads "Bear Products" in some form it would have been made before the early to mid 40's.
If it is stamped "Bear Archery" it would have been made AFTER the early-mid 40's and BEFORE 1949.
Also wooden bows with a small "Running Bear" decal can be dated to 1948
 *5. The Leather Grip:* ALL Bear bows had leather grips until 1959. In 1959, the Kodiak Special removed the leather grip and in 1961 the Kodiak did the same, as well as the Grizzly in 1964.


*6. The Coin Medallion: *Beginning in 1959 all Bear bows had a coin medallion of one type of metal or another. Below are the approx date ranges for the type of coin used.

      Copper Coin – 1959
      Aluminum - 1960-1961
      Pewter – 1962
      Brass - 1963 – 1970
      Nickel-Silver - 1971-1972

ALL coins were flush with the wood until 1972. In late 1972 the coin was raised above the surface of the bow and came in both gold and chrome covered plastic and are still used in Bear bows today.


*7. Manufacturer Location: *in 1978 Bear moved all manufacturing and offices to Gainesville, Florida. If your bow shows Gainesville on it then it was made after 1978


*8. Model Of The Bow: *Check the Model of the bow. Below is a yearly production chart for the most popular Bear Bows.

      Wood Handle Take-Down 1969-1972
      Wood C-Riser Victor Custom 1973-1975
      Magnesium Handle Take-Down A-B-C 1971-1978
      Kodiak Static Recurve 1950-1953
      Kodiak Recurve 1954-1966
      Super Kodiak 1967-1976
      Grizzly Static Recurve 1949-1957
      Grizzly Recurve 1958-1978
      Super Magnum 48 1966-1976
      Kodiak Magnum 52" 1961-1977
      Kodiak Hunter 58" and 60" 1967-1977
      Tamerlane 1962-1968
      Tamerlane HC-30 1965-1967
      Tamerlane HC-300 1968-1972
      Kodiak Special 1955-1967
      Temujin 1968-1970
      Tarter 1968-1972
      Victor Patriot 1973-1977
      Victor 1972
      Polar (recurve) 1957-1970
      Alaskan (leather grip semi-recurve) 1959-1961
      Alaskan (recurve) 1966-1970
      Tigercat 1964-1978
      Bearcat 1964-1971
      Black Bear 1972-1978
      Little Bear 1965-1978

With this information you should be able to get really close to dating your Bear Bow if not pin-pointing it to the year.


----------



## stick-n-string

That's  some good info! Thanks for posting


----------



## gurn

Thanks. Good information.


----------



## longbowdave1

I brought this back for Antharper to date your Dad's Bear bow. Great info in this thread.


----------



## Allen Oliver

The oldest in my collection is a 1965 Kodiak. It still shoots like a dream. I have one of the new 59 Kodiak Reissue bows and I love it.


----------



## twoheartedale

Mine is 1969. Still shoots great. Same string on it.


----------



## kmckinnie

I guess I’m going to have to get me a long bow. That’s all there is to it. ?


----------



## trad bow

This information should be a sticky. Great info


----------



## longbowdave1

trad bow said:


> This information should be a sticky. Great info


I second that!


----------



## trad bow

Using the above information I think my Kodiak Magnum is a 1972 model. 52” bow. 50# @ 28”


----------



## longbowdave1

trad bow said:


> Using the above information I think my Kodiak Magnum is a 1972 model. 52” bow. 50# @ 28”


That is a nice bow.


----------



## trad bow

Thank you. I use the bow for bow fishing.  May need to use it turkey out of a blind.


----------



## kmckinnie

trad bow said:


> This information should be a sticky. Great info


It is now.


----------



## Son

My first store bought long bow was an Indian 55 pound. 1950's, It was all I could do to draw it 28 inches. Always liked the long bow and recurves.


----------



## Al33

Alaskan (leather grip semi-recurve) 1959-1961

I am helping restore an Alaskan Glass Powered Cub (left and right shelves) that had a very worn and decaying leather grip. 62", 38#, black glass face and belly.
There is no medallion on this bow yet it states " in the OP that the* Coin Medallion b*egan in 1959 and all Bear bows had one type of metal medallion or another.
I have not seen a Bear bow serial number like this one and still trying to determine the year(s) this particular bow models were made. Any help would be appreciated. TIA! BTW, the Alaskan Cub is not listed in the list of bear bows.


----------



## PAPALAPIN

Al33 said:


> Alaskan (leather grip semi-recurve) 1959-1961
> 
> I am helping restore an Alaskan Glass Powered Cub (left and right shelves) that had a very worn and decaying leather grip. 62", 38#, black glass face and belly.
> There is no medallion on this bow yet it states " in the OP that the* Coin Medallion b*egan in 1959 and all Bear bows had one type of metal medallion or another.
> I have not seen a Bear bow serial number like this one and still trying to determine the year(s) this particular bow models were made. Any help would be appreciated. TIA! BTW, the Alaskan Cub is not listed in the list of bear bows.



Al ... See if you can find the bow in here 

http://www.vintagearchery.org/catalogs-by-year.html

Jack


----------

